
Tracking Covid-19 excess deaths across countries - primroot
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2020/04/16/tracking-covid-19-excess-deaths-across-countries
======
car
This should refute any claim that Covid is not worse than the flu. It also
clearly shows the multi week lag between infection and eventual death.

